# How can I destroy carp VHID



## David180885 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello after carp configuration on my IMS interface I see that I have also 2 INIT state vhid configured on EXT interface.


```
IMS: flags=8943 metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=103<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4>
    ether e4:11:5b:b0:0a:fa
    inet 10.16.0.218 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 10.16.0.223
    inet 10.16.0.221 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 10.16.0.221
    inet 10.16.0.219 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 10.16.0.219 vhid 192
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    vlan: 488 parent interface: lagg0
    carp: MASTER vhid 192 advbase 1 advskew 10

EXT: flags=8943 metric 0 mtu 1500 options=103
    ether e4:11:5b:b0:0a:fa
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffe0 broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 208
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 216
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 224
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 232
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 240
    inet x.x.x.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast x.x.x.x vhid 248
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: active
    vlan: 12 parent interface: lagg0
    carp: INIT vhid 192 advbase 1 advskew 10
    carp: INIT vhid 200 advbase 1 advskew 10
    carp: BACKUP vhid 208 advbase 1 advskew 210
    carp: BACKUP vhid 216 advbase 1 advskew 210
    carp: BACKUP vhid 224 advbase 1 advskew 210
    carp: BACKUP vhid 232 advbase 1 advskew 210
```
Here is my rc.conf output

```
#### Interfaces ####
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 vlan12 vlan433 vlan443 vlan488"
#names
ifconfig_vlan12_name="EXT"
ifconfig_vlan433_name="ISMNG"
ifconfig_vlan443_name="ISFWSYNC"
ifconfig_vlan488_name="IMS"

# lagg0
ifconfig_bce0="up"
ifconfig_bce2="up"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport bce0 laggport bce2 up"

# external interface
ifconfig_EXT="inet x:x:x:x/27 vlan 12 vlandev lagg0 up"
ifconfig_EXT_alias0="inet x:x:x:x/27"
ifconfig_EXT_ipv6="inet6 x:x:x:x/64"
ifconfig_EXT_alias1="inet x:x:x:x/27 vhid 208 advskew 200 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias2="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 216 advskew 20 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias3="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 224 advskew 200 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias4="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 232 advskew 20 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias5="inet6 x:x:x:x/64"
ifconfig_EXT_alias6="inet6 x:x:x:x/64 vhid 208 advskew 200 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias7="inet6 x:x:x:x/64 vhid 216 advskew 20 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias8="inet6 x:x:x:x/64 vhid 224 advskew 200 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias9="inet6 x:x:x:x/64 vhid 232 advskew 20 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias10="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 240 advskew 200 pass tajtuj"
ifconfig_EXT_alias11="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 248 advskew 20 pass tajtuj"

ifconfig_IMS="inet x:x:x:x/28 vlan 488 vlandev lagg0"
ifconfig_IMS_alias0="inet x:x:x:x/32"
ifconfig_IMS_alias1="inet x:x:x:x/32 vhid 192 advskew 200 pass tujtuj"
```
How can I destroy this 2 vhids? Any suggestion? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 8, 2016)

Please, read the ifconfig(8) man page.

`man ifconfig | less -p vhid`


----------

